# Ozzy's day at the Kensington show



## raggs

Well, Ozzy had a fantastic day at the Kensington show yesterday.He was awarded his first Grand Premier plus Best of Breed, in his misc classes he was awarded a 1st-2nd and a3rd Place, He was also awarded Best of Variety Nueter, and the icing on the cake he was awarded the Assistant Show Managers Special Rossette, as you can imagine we came away very very pleased and made the long drive a lot easier. It was also nice to see and chat with a few forum members at this show too.best wishes........Chris.


----------



## hobbs2004

It was lovely meeting you Raggs but by gawd that IS one handsome man you have as all of your awards and rosettes testify. The size of those paws  That "little" man will go far!


----------



## raggs

hobbs2004 said:


> It was lovely meeting you Raggs but by gawd that IS one handsome man you have as all of your awards and rosettes testify. The size of those paws  That "little" man will go far!


Hi Hobbs, thank you for your kind comments, it was really nice to meet you too...hahahahaha i love the " little man " quote, He's had a quiet day today outside in his pen with his mates , im so glad you liked him when you saw him , again many thanks and best wishes.........Chris


----------



## Steverags

What a great day for us all, Ozzy was a star.


----------



## lymorelynn

Well deserved results :thumbup: Such a gorgeous boy :001_tt1:


----------



## vivien

Well done Ozzy and congratulations Chris and Sue. Ozzy gets more handsome by the day.

Viv xx


----------



## raggs

vivien said:


> Well done Ozzy and congratulations Chris and Sue. Ozzy gets more handsome by the day.
> 
> Viv xx


Thanks Viv, it was a very good day for all the pet forum members who exhibited at this show, everyone did so well ,it was a long drive but well worth it all . im so pleased that Ozzy travels so well once he's in the car we dont hear a thing out of him , he will either lay down and sleep or sit there looking around. thx again for your kind comments, best wishes..........Chris


----------



## welshjet

raggs said:


> Well, Ozzy had a fantastic day at the Kensington show yesterday.He was awarded his first Grand Premier plus Best of Breed, in his misc classes he was awarded a 1st-2nd and a3rd Place, He was also awarded Best of Variety Nueter, and the icing on the cake he was awarded the Assistant Show Managers Special Rossette, as you can imagine we came away very very pleased and made the long drive a lot easier. It was also nice to see and chat with a few forum members at this show too.best wishes........Chris.


Ozzy, - wow :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Cazzer

many congratualtions to the handsome Ozzy!!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Well done Ozzy :thumbup:


----------



## missye87

Well done Ozzy! We are hardly surprised though, he is a very handsome chap :001_tt1:


----------



## raggs

missye87 said:


> Well done Ozzy! We are hardly surprised though, he is a very handsome chap :001_tt1:


Thank you so much Missye


----------



## Quinzell

Congratulations Ozzy!!!!!! He's absolutely stunning! You must be very proud


----------



## raggs

LouiseH said:


> Congratulations Ozzy!!!!!! He's absolutely stunning! You must be very proud


Hi Louise, yes we are, very proud of him..................and thank you.......Chris


----------



## jenny armour

just seen this.i love to see pictures of the lovely ozzy, what a star and congratulations. chris you are making it so hard not to want a coonie lol


----------



## raggs

Hi Jenny, Coonies go really well with Raggies hon lol :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## missye87

I think they do really complement each other  I'm getting a raggie hopefully to go with my coonies


----------



## raggs

mine get on so well together


----------



## jenny armour

raggs said:


> Hi Jenny, Coonies go really well with Raggies hon lol :thumbup1::thumbup1:


and not forgetting nfcs


----------



## raggs

jenny armour said:


> and not forgetting nfcs


of course not .....


----------

